# RAID 0 bei unterschiedlichen Festplatten



## Nilson (28. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag

hab eine 500 GB und zwei 1,5 TB Festplatten eingebaut, die im moment "normal" laufen. würd die nun geren im RAID 0 zusammenschließen um die vorteiel zu nutzen (schneller und Partition ne über die 1,5 TB hinaus). Meine Frage: Müssen das zwiengend 2, gleiche, leere HDDs sein oder geht das auch mit 3 verschiedenen HDDs auf denen bereits Daten sind?

RAID controler ist der der auf dem Mainboard ist (Gigabyte EP45-DS3P mit Intel P45 chipsatz) dazu Win 7 x 64, falls noch was nötig istm sagst.

Thx für jede Antwort


----------



## hwk (28. Oktober 2010)

Geht n RAID 0 überhaupt mit 3 Platten zusammen? bin mir grad nich sicher

Leer gemacht werden müssen die HDDs, gleich groß müssen sie nicht zwingend sein soweit ich weiß, allerdings sollten sie gleich groß sein, sonst hättest du glaub ich 2 oder 3 x 500gb ... und somit würde dir einiges an Speicherplatz verloren gehen.


----------



## Nilson (28. Oktober 2010)

ok dann nur die beiden 1,5er, muss mir dann nur überlegen wohin mit den ganzen daten in der zwischen zeit.

gibt es echte kein weg, ohne die daten auszulagern, sind immerhin 2 TB


----------



## roheed (28. Oktober 2010)

man kann auch einen RAID0 aus 10 HDD machen, 
das ist ansich kein problem!

Aber die HDD müssen die gleichen sein. 
Würde halt in deinem fall nur die 2 1,5 dafür nehmen!

Die HDD müssen Nicht leer sein, aber wenn du sie in einem Verbund sprich Raid
integrierst verlierst alle daten die drauf sind! Und nein man kann nichts dagegen machen.
Leider.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> man kann auch einen RAID0 aus 10 HDD machen,
> das ist ansich kein problem!
> 
> Aber die HDD müssen die gleichen sein.
> ...


 

stimmt nur zum teil.

1. nen raid0 muss aus einer *GERADEN* anzahl von festplatten bestehen. sprich 2,4,6 oder x.
(bitte net fragen wo ich das gelesen habe, ich such gerade schon verzweifelt.)

2. seit wann müssen es die gleichen festplatten sein? ich hab schon nen raid0 mit 2 unterscheidlichen gemacht. musste aber feststellen, dass raid0 eigl kaum was bringt


----------



## roheed (29. Oktober 2010)

> RAID 0 mit 3 Platten wird nur von den wenigsten Controllern unterstützt. Die meisten verlangen eine gerade Anzahl von HDDs.
> 
> Die Performance bei einem RAID 0 mit 3 Platten bleibt mit Glück identisch wie mit 2 HDDs, in vielen Fällen sinkt sie aber auch.



also möglich ja, aber gerade zahlen werden empfohlen 

2. es müssen nicht die gleichen platten sein, aber es wird empfohlen.
Grund sonst wird evtl. die schnellere Platte von der langsameren ausgebremst.
BEi zwei gleichen sollte das problem nicht auftauchen.

3. ob raid was bringt oder nicht ist ein anderes thema. der leistungsgewinn 
ist allerdings wirklich geringer als man es sich vorstellt.


----------



## Vaykir (29. Oktober 2010)

jop, deswegen würde ich auch als empfehlung KEIN raid weitergeben, sondern auf nummer sicher gehen und AHCI einstellen (also einzeln laufen lassen).

falls dir aus irgend nem dummen zufall mal echt ne hdd kaputt gehen sollte im raid0, zerhauste nciht gleich die kompletten daten.


----------



## Supeq (4. November 2010)

Das ist natürlich der Nachteil von Raid 0, aber der OP wollte Raid0 nutzen um den Vorteil (Geschwindigkeit) zu haben.

Ich persönlich würde allerdings auch keine 1,5TB Platten im Raid0 zusammenschliessen, denn soviel Speicher brauch kein Mensch für Anwendungen, bei dennen der Raid0 Vorteil eine Rolle spielt.
Ich würde eine zweite 500GB Platte kaufen, und die dann mit der bereits vorhandenen im Raid0 laufen lassen, 1TB ist völlig ausreichend für Applikationen.


----------



## Vaykir (4. November 2010)

"spürt" ihr denn nen geschwindigkeitsvorteil?

als ich damals nen raid0 hatte, war ich ehrlich enttäuscht, weil ich so gut wie gar nix gemerkt habe, von wegen schneller und so. lediglich das kopieren ging ein wenig fixer.


----------



## oswin (26. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab erst was gemerkt , erst als ich kein raid 0 mehr hatte 

am anfang war ich auch enttäuscht und dachte ach das is ja net viel.. habs ne weile so gehabt aber als ich dann raid 0 nicht mehr haben konnte (defekte platten) hab ich gemerkt das war doch schon etwas spürbar schneller (zwar net sooooo viel aber immerhin etwas sodas mans bemerkt)


----------

